# [Help - OS X] Can't install Windows through Boot Camp



## Shorkio (Oct 30, 2016)

A few days ago I got an old Macbook Pro (From 2007, model A1226), and I've tried to install Windows through Boot Camp.

However, no matter what I try I can't install it. I'm stuck in the part that says "No bootable device - insert boot disc and press any key". Screen won't recognize USB stick or DVD disc (the machine won't read installation DVD, game CDs and DVDs work just fine).

I'm getting slightly frustrated with this and running out of ideas, so any help will be appreciated.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 30, 2016)

Shorkio said:


> A few days ago I got an old Macbook Pro (From 2007, model A1226), and I've tried to install Windows through Boot Camp.
> 
> However, no matter what I try I can't install it. I'm stuck in the part that says "No bootable device - insert boot disc and press any key". Screen won't recognize USB stick or DVD disc (the machine won't read installation DVD, game CDs and DVDs work just fine).
> 
> I'm getting slightly frustrated with this and running out of ideas, so any help will be appreciated.



Easy.... First of all, what is your version ? Mine is macOS Sierra. Try to update to El Capitan or macOS Sierra then I will tell you. I prefer macOS Sierra since it's newer and better than El Capitan to my opinion. It is much easier than what you are doing.


----------



## tech3475 (Oct 30, 2016)

Did you create the boot media using the bootcamp assistant?


----------



## Shorkio (Oct 30, 2016)

My goodness how you guys are quick to reply!



azoreseuropa said:


> Easy.... First of all, what is your version ? Mine is MacOS Sierra.


I'm using OS X El Capitan. The device is too old to support Sierra.



tech3475 said:


> Did you create the boot media using the bootcamp assistant?


Boot Camp assistant only gives me options to download support software and install Windows 7.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 30, 2016)

Shorkio said:


> My goodness how you guys are quick to reply!
> 
> 
> I'm using OS X El Capitan. The device is too old to support Sierra.



Perfect! No more flash drive! What ?? Are you kidding ? No, really. Here it is:

http://blog.twocanoes.com/post/130203487014/apple-boot-camp-no-longer-requires-usb-flash-drive

Please kindly to let me know how you are doing with it, ok ? A feedback would be appreciate.


----------



## Shorkio (Oct 30, 2016)

azoreseuropa said:


> Perfect! You don't need this old fashion and no more use flash drive need! What ?? Are you kidding ? No, really. Here it is:
> 
> http://blog.twocanoes.com/post/130203487014/apple-boot-camp-no-longer-requires-usb-flash-drive
> 
> Please kindly to let me know how you are doing with it, ok ? A feedback would be appreciate.


Huh, interesting! Let me take take a closer look and report back what will happen.

*E: *Nope, it didn't work. I don't get that option. I get an error that says "insert USB stick to continue".


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 30, 2016)

No, something's wrong with you. What do you mean don't get that option ? Explain ???

And... Oh you don't have external dvd drive right ??

EDIT: A trick.. Here:

http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/9136...with-boot-camp-without-an-external-dvd-drive/


----------



## Shorkio (Oct 30, 2016)

azoreseuropa said:


> No, something's wrong with you. What do you mean don't get that option ? Explain ???
> 
> And... Oh you don't have external dvd drive right ??
> 
> ...



When I mean is I have the "old" Boot Camp options when I try to continue the installation, I'll add screenshots what I'll get.

 

I don't have an external DVD drive, unfortunately. I'll try the guide you linked and will report back.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 30, 2016)

Yeah.. you should have told us in the first place, lol. You must have an external DVD drive even I didn't know about it until now. Good thing that I have an external DVD drive, heh. Anyway.. This trick should work.


----------



## Shorkio (Oct 30, 2016)

azoreseuropa said:


> Yeah.. you should have told us in the first place, lol. You must have an external DVD drive even I didn't know about it until now. Good thing that I have an external DVD drive, heh. Anyway.. This trick should work.


Huh, interesting. I didn't know I need external DVD drive because the Macbook has DVD drive already.

Anyway, I installed rEFIt and saw an option to boot Windows there. I'm now partitioning disk and (hopefully soon) installing Windows.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 30, 2016)

Shorkio said:


> Huh, interesting. I didn't know I need external DVD drive because the Macbook has DVD drive already.
> 
> Anyway, I installed rEFIt and saw an option to boot Windows there. I'm now partitioning disk and (hopefully soon) installing Windows.



Great. Please click "LIKE" above with the link I sent to you so people will know that it is working.


----------



## Shorkio (Oct 30, 2016)

azoreseuropa said:


> Great. Please click "LIKE" above with the link I sent to you so people will know that it is working.


Actually, I got some issues. ^^; I get an error when I try to boot the installation from USB.
(Black screen with yellow text) Error: Not Found returned from legacy loader
Error: Load Error while (re)opening our installation volume

It's also saying something about external hard drives not being well supported by Apple's firmware for legacy OS booting.

*E: *For my own curiosity, I'm going to try install Windows 10 and see if it works better than (apparently legacy) Windows 7.

*E2: *I think I got it to work now! I used Rufus to create bootdisk and instead of using default partition type (MBR partition BIOS or EFI) I chose GPT partition UEFI. Now Windows is loading files.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tech3475 (Oct 31, 2016)

I have a 2013 rmbp (no dvd drive), to install bootcamp i just needed a usb flash drive and an iso of windows.

I used bootcamp to make the media and remember you need the bootcamp drivers as well which bootcamp assistant normally handles.


----------



## Joom (Oct 31, 2016)

Bootcamp has been janky on my mid-2015 MBP as well (haven't tested it on Sierra yet, but El Capitan had issues). I would have to do the initial setup twice, otherwise Windows wouldn't be detected at all and the partition wouldn't boot.


----------



## yeshwant (Jul 8, 2017)

tech3475 said:


> Did you create the boot media using the bootcamp assistant?


hi,
I am facing a similar problem, I have MacBook Air MMGF2HN/A ,I also have windows 10(64-bit) anniversary edition
 ISO disc image(downloaded from Microsoft website),whenever I try to install Windows 10 using boot camp assistant,a popup message comes at top which state that"Need 64-bit windows 8 or later iso File..........Bootcamp only supports 64-bit Windows 8 or later installation on this platform.Please use an ISO file for 64-bit Windows 8 or later installation",also a yellow coloured exclamatory mark at the bottom(sign of error)with, statement "please select the bootcamp partition size. Once the partition size is created it can't be adjusted

windows support software will be installed after completing windows installation"

PLEASE SUGGEST ME SOME METHOD TO INSTALL WINDOWS 10, I NEED IT AT VERY ARGENT. THIS IS VERY SERIOUS PROBLEM I AM FACING, I AM NOT ABLE TO FIND ANY SOLUTION AT ANY OTHER PLACE SO PLEASE HELP.

(I AM NEW TO MAC, BUT I KNOW FEW THINGS ABOUT IT, ALSO I AM GOOD IN COMPUTERS FUNCTIONING, SO PLEASE REPLY ME WITH STEP BY STEP INSTRUCTION)



-THANK YOU(IN ADVANCE)


----------



## tech3475 (Jul 8, 2017)

yeshwant said:


> hi,
> I am facing a similar problem, I have MacBook Air MMGF2HN/A ,I also have windows 10(64-bit) anniversary edition
> ISO disc image(downloaded from Microsoft website),whenever I try to install Windows 10 using boot camp assistant,a popup message comes at top which state that"Need 64-bit windows 8 or later iso File..........Bootcamp only supports 64-bit Windows 8 or later installation on this platform.Please use an ISO file for 64-bit Windows 8 or later installation",also a yellow coloured exclamatory mark at the bottom(sign of error)with, statement "please select the bootcamp partition size. Once the partition size is created it can't be adjusted
> 
> ...



1) Are you running the latest version of OSX?
2) Are you sure it was a 64bit iso
3) Are you sure it wasn't a corrupt download (does it mount)
4) Have you tried the Creators Update?


----------



## yeshwant (Jul 9, 2017)

I have OSX sierra, I am sure that it is 64-bit also it is perfectly downloaded(i don't know what is mount)
.No i have anniversary edition of Win 10(i also have win 8.1,win 10  creator update---but with these also i have same problem)


----------



## yeshwant (Jul 9, 2017)

here is the screenshot!


----------



## tech3475 (Jul 9, 2017)

yeshwant said:


> I have OSX sierra, I am sure that it is 64-bit also it is perfectly downloaded(i don't know what is mount)
> .No i have anniversary edition of Win 10(i also have win 8.1,win 10  creator update---but with these also i have same problem)



Try using safari and following this guide:
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb...dows-10-creators-update-on-mac-with-boot-camp

I just ran the assistant to create a new installer (since I already have bootcamp), it accepted the iso.

For the record, my download was the anniversary windows 10 (regular edition, not N or single language) with English International as my language. 

It had the name: Win10_1607_EnglishInternational_x64.iso

By "Mount" I meant open the iso and it should appear as a disk in Finder. 

Another thing to try is to just ignore the warning and continue if you can, it may just be  standard warning and not an actual error (the partition resize is as expected, it's not an error).


----------



## yeshwant (Jul 9, 2017)

[QUOTEpost: 7437967, member: 183014"]Try using safari and following this guide:
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb...dows-10-creators-update-on-mac-with-boot-camp

I just ran the assistant to create a new installer (since I already have bootcamp), it accepted the iso.

For the record, my download was the anniversary windows 10 (regular edition, not N or single language) with English International as my language.

It had the name: Win10_1607_EnglishInternational_x64.iso

By "Mount" I meant open the iso and it should appear as a disk in Finder.

Another thing to try is to just ignore the warning and continue if you can, it may just be  standard warning and not an actual error (the partition resize is as expected, it's not an error).[/QUOTE]
i also have the same version of windows but not able to install it, further when i open the iso file(by double clicing its icon, it says"the following disk image couldn't be opened
REASON: image not recognized"(what is mount?)..


tech3475 said:


> Try using safari and following this guide:
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb...dows-10-creators-update-on-mac-with-boot-camp
> 
> I just ran the assistant to create a new installer (since I already have bootcamp), it accepted the iso.
> ...



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

i also have the same version of windows but not able to install it, further when i open the iso file(by double clicing its icon, it says"the following disk image couldn't be opened
REASON: image not recognized"(what is mount?)..
i think mounting must be the reason


----------



## tech3475 (Jul 9, 2017)

yeshwant said:


> [QUOTEpost: 7437967, member: 183014"]Try using safari and following this guide:
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb...dows-10-creators-update-on-mac-with-boot-camp
> 
> I just ran the assistant to create a new installer (since I already have bootcamp), it accepted the iso.
> ...


i also have the same version of windows but not able to install it, further when i open the iso file(by double clicing its icon, it says"the following disk image couldn't be opened
REASON: image not recognized"(what is mount?)..


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

i also have the same version of windows but not able to install it, further when i open the iso file(by double clicing its icon, it says"the following disk image couldn't be opened
REASON: image not recognized"(what is mount?)..
i think mounting must be the reason[/QUOTE]

Could be your download is getting corrupted.

You should be able to open up the iso and have it appear like an actual disc.

Mounting is perfectly normal, for example, it's what you do every time you open a DMG file.


----------



## Primalus (Jul 9, 2017)

Here's something important that I'm not sure anybody else has said: older devices don't support newer versions of Windows.  For example, my late 2011 MacBook Pro doesn't support Windows 10 (64-bit).


----------



## yeshwant (Jul 9, 2017)

but how it was perfectly downloaded, i am having issue on win 10 anniversary update but, also facing same problem in windows 8.1(64-bit)&windows 10 creator update (64-bit)


please help


----------



## yeshwant (Jul 10, 2017)

now i am able to mount....but still same prob


----------



## yeshwant (Jul 11, 2017)

ya, I cannot do anything rather than just ignoring the message. But why then also its not installing .
now it is mounting also


----------



## ehrenloudermilk1986 (Jul 11, 2017)

Run it in command line " msiexec -i"

Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


----------



## yeshwant (Jul 11, 2017)

ehrenloudermilk1986 said:


> Run it in command line " msiexec -i"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


can you explain me in little details


----------



## yeshwant (Jul 15, 2017)

hey now i am able to use iso in boot camp(the problem was actually in ISO,it was corrupted),it took long for windows software to download but after that there is an another error reguarding partition size(i was not able to find that same error as i did it only once),...HELP


----------

